# Low Rating - This Sucks!



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I just started 2 days ago. After first day I had a 5 rating. Obviously, that's nothing special. The second night I had a passenger that started off by being in a different place than I was dispatched, not far, but a little off. He gets in tells me to go to Club S0-And-So. I'd never heard of it. He gives me an address, but we get there and it's an abandon building. This guy has me circling the block, asking numerous people on the street, a cab driver, no one has heard of it. Finally, he calls someone, finds out it's a different club on a different street! We go there, he looks at it and doesn't want to go in. He has me take him to the opposite side of town to a club. Said he needs to be picked up at a certain time. I told him to just request a ride and the nearest driver would get to him as quickly as possible. He said, "No, I want you to come get me!" I knew I'd be on the other side of town and this guy was a real jerk. He end's up getting out of the car and slamming the door. 

With so few rides, and I'm sure a 1 from him, since I was such a screw-up, I now have a 4.38!! This rating system has to be changed. Someone can be having a bad day, the driver gets stuck in traffic, someone doesn't like your looks (or know where's he going), and it can actually cost you your job? I'm all about providing the best possible service I can, and with probably 40% of riders tipping, I thought I was at least doing pretty good, but this really sucks.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please see my post on the Rating System here

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lets-rate-uber-lets-help-uber-help-us.3115/


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

I have expressed my concerns about the rating system which is inaccurate , good example is when I worked for an establishment back in the days ,the boss would always ask me to write high rating comments on yelp (the place was going downhill) and it helped (if you know pearlscript it's even better)
That being said the rating system can be absolutely manipulated ...just sayin..


----------

